# Pre War Schwinn DX - Post 'em!!!!



## Larmo63

My '41: frame bumper model, apparently pretty rare.....


----------



## Larmo63




----------



## Larmo63

"Outie" AS seat bolt.....


----------



## Larmo63




----------



## ADReese

1941 Dx fleet badged





Looks so painfully plain compared to that sweet black one!


----------



## ohdeebee




----------



## Jay81

Here's my '41. I added the pedals, grips, miller stand and tires/tubes. Think everything else is original, even still has the EA horn.

When I got it:










Cleaning it up:










All done. Still crusty, but I saved the paint that was left. Since there's not that much paint on most of the bike, I went with the blue tires. I like how it turned out.


----------



## Larmo63

I think I bought the black one from you, Ohdeebee.....?


----------



## TheDXjedi

my 39 dx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod

Here are a few of my 40 "The World"...now equipped with ND 2 speed
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/31755458184/in/album-72157660456100276/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/32599259795/in/album-72157660456100276/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/31755458024/in/album-72157660456100276/


----------



## Schwinn499

My 41.


----------



## Shawn Michael

ohdeebee said:


> View attachment 438924



Add a yellow one and I think you have the makings of your own Power Rangers fleet...Nice herd. Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

My 41 resto.


----------



## tripple3

I bought this retail; rode it for awhile; had it listed awhile; sold it to Hippie Mike; where it will probably stay....
1941 BF Goodrich Challenger


----------



## Clark58mx

1941 Schwinn DX ACE


----------



## TheDXjedi

my ranger brown 40 dx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin

Larmo63 said:


> My '41: frame bumper model, apparently pretty rare.....
> 
> View attachment 438812



Man,That is cool!! I'd love to find one like it


----------



## PCHiggin

I love 'em all.The brown or black really rocks


----------



## TheDXjedi

Black and ivory 41




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larmo63

I'm running a Whizzer spring in my springer to firm up the ride. Nothing worse on a ride than a bottomed out Schwinn springer fork.


----------



## tripple3

Great Rider....


----------



## Tim the Skid

1939 with ND 2 Speed


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

IMG 6825



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Mar 13, 2014


----------



## Western-Whizzer

Here is a DX bike that belongs to my step dad. It has been in my family for the past 20 years.
Next time I go out to visit, I can bring the bike home.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

ohdeebee said:


> View attachment 438924



is that green dx all original


----------



## Western-Whizzer

Larmo63 said:


> View attachment 438813 View attachment 438814



Bumpers! So that is what that little tab is for. Very Cool


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

tripple3 said:


> Great Rider....
> View attachment 439117



Where's this?


----------



## redline1968

1939 world...


----------



## tripple3

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Where's this?



Border of HB in Costa Mesa called SheepHills.... been dirt riders there for over 40 years; still Riding there today. 
not legit ever; mostly kids from neighborhoods; some Serious Riders too....


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

tripple3 said:


> Border of HB in Costa Mesa called SheepHills.... been dirt riders there for over 40 years; still Riding there today.
> not legit ever; mostly kids from neighborhoods; some Serious Riders too....
> View attachment 439212
> 
> View attachment 439215



Cool! Looks like a place where I could really hurt myself.


----------



## Intense One

My private label (Lynn Sporting Goods Store) '39 DX


----------



## ohdeebee

Had to stop at the storage unit today anyway. 1940.


----------



## Larmo63

Is that the one that was Tim's, or a different one?


----------



## PCHiggin

tripple3 said:


> Border of HB in Costa Mesa called SheepHills.... been dirt riders there for over 40 years; still Riding there today.
> not legit ever; mostly kids from neighborhoods; some Serious Riders too....
> View attachment 439212
> 
> View attachment 439215



Looks like a blast


----------



## onecatahula

Here's one from MLC last spring:


----------



## onecatahula

My favorite 41:


----------



## onecatahula

Another old favorite:


----------



## Autocycleplane

onecatahula said:


> Another old favorite:







Hey Pete, this guy wants to know what you did with his bike


----------



## rustjunkie

Seeing a couple 1/2" DX's here, never knew they were equipped that way...I like it!


----------



## ohdeebee

Larmo63 said:


> Is that the one that was Tim's, or a different one?




Could be. I didn't get it from him. I'm aware of three of these.


----------



## tripple3

Great rider; loved by all.


----------



## Larmo63

Shaun Roblee owned one.....?


----------



## Eddieman

there's one of the other DX's with gothic fenders. 

 

 

 


View attachment 439933 View attachment 439934 View attachment 439935


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

IMG 6825



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Mar 13, 2014


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*

 This is another red Challenger DX in the front that 37fleetwood had & sold . Not the same one as in the last post of the solo DX ..*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## REC

Here's another one to add to the list! Still have a few things to fix, but am mostly done at this point. Love these, and still have another one hanging on the wall of wait...




REC


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## ccmerz

'41


----------



## okozzy

My 41, I think...


----------



## okozzy

My other DX...


----------



## Nickinator

This very late '40 (by s/n) has it's own thread here, but will add it to this one. We got it from the original owner, Dona, some years ago, she was in her 80's. We were was thrilled to have a few pics of her with it when she was a kid.

Note the reverse paint rack and guard. 

Darcie & Nick


----------



## Wayne Adam

Here is my 1940 Packard badged DX that I sold close to two years ago. I often think that I should have kept it, but I still have over 60 bikes, which to me is overwhelming..........Wayne


----------



## aasmitty757

Eddieman said:


> there's one of the other DX's with gothic fenders. View attachment 439936 View attachment 439937 View attachment 439938 View attachment 439939
> View attachment 439933 View attachment 439934 View attachment 439935




Was this bike at MLC spring 2016? Someone had one there in a white truck with camper or a white van that looked similar in condition. I'm mostly trying to get a count on how many DX's are known to exist with these options.


----------



## Eddieman

Smitty - yes, it's the same bike. What's the count on how many remain equipped with the aluminum gothic fenders? 
Ed


----------



## TheDXjedi

Still one of my favorites 40 dx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin

Nickinator said:


> This very late '40 (by s/n) has it's own thread here, but will add it to this one. We got it from the original owner, Dona, some years ago, she was in her 80's. We were was thrilled to have a few pics of her with it when she was a kid.
> 
> Note the reverse paint rack and guard.
> 
> Darcie & Nick
> View attachment 442121 View attachment 442122 View attachment 442123 View attachment 442125 View attachment 442126 View attachment 442127



What a great find. The history and pics coupled with the different paint scheme really make this one cool to me.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Pantmaker

Here's the 39 DX I recently found. I finally got it " all cleaned up." I'm still looking for a similar drop center rim for the rear wheel to lace the original hub to.


----------



## Thonyv1974_

Larmo63 said:


> My '41: frame bumper model, apparently pretty rare.....
> 
> View attachment 438812



Now I can see all the parts I'm missing,  great bike. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_

Jay81 said:


> Here's my '41. I added the pedals, grips, miller stand and tires/tubes. Think everything else is original, even still has the EA horn.
> 
> When I got it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done. Still crusty, but I saved the paint that was left. Since there's not that much paint on most of the bike, I went with the blue tires. I like how it turned out.



Love this bike. ...


----------



## Thonyv1974_

rustjunkie said:


>



Really cool. ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_

Hi , I'm Tony and new to using the forum,  picked up a frame and made it rideable . Collecting parts as they come available.  Springer fork on the way.  Looking for a tank. ......


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT




----------



## Bikes62557

1940 Ludwig Schwinn DX Equipped

More photos at: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/some-schwinn-bikes-in-my-life.106379/#post-695828

Post#7

Also in Album: Bikes62557's "Ludwig"


----------



## COB

Here's a couple


----------



## barneyguey

1941 EXCELSIOR


----------



## aasmitty757

Eddieman said:


> Smitty - yes, it's the same bike. What's the count on how many remain equipped with the aluminum gothic fenders?
> Ed




I only know of three, but I'm sure their has to be more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfhemi1969

Eddieman said:


> there's one of the other DX's with gothic fenders. View attachment 439936 View attachment 439937 View attachment 439938 View attachment 439939
> View attachment 439933 View attachment 439934 View attachment 439935



Very nice bike! Very rare in this condition... Keeper !


----------



## mfhemi1969

TheDXjedi said:


> Still one of my favorites 40 dx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TheDXjedi said:


> Still one of my favorites 40 dx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice survivor, Love this bike.


----------



## barneyguey

Cool! I love these bikes! Barry


----------



## spitfire

1941


----------



## ChattyMatty

A little California love-


----------



## barneyguey

Excelsior is a COOOOL name. Bear


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Any one care to disyfer this serial number  ?


----------



## barneyguey

I'd say 1939 maybe mid year if it's a prewar Schwinn? Barry


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Yes prewar DX was hoping a lil earlier?


----------



## barneyguey

Prewar Schwinn Serial Numbers

Below is a list of prewar Schwinn serial numbers.  The numbers were obtained from original bicycles that could be identified by components.  Obviously there are gaps between years. If you have an identifiable Schwinn and can help close the gap, please email us.  This is not an exact science and there are exceptions which I have listed as well. 
A1858-J1**** (hand stamped)                           1935
K                                               ?
L2825-T10018 (hand stamped)                           1936
R5****-W08983                                       1937
W60510-B19181                                       1938
B22207-D37747                                       1939
D28843-F89521                                       1940
G32427-H93415                                       1941

Oddities

S50874 - BC model with SPRINGER! Machine stamped
Y16867 - Motorbike with straight down tube, 37 style fenders, a six hole              rack and a Hockey stick style chainguard.
Z05868 - Machine stamped, straight down tube, blue frame, motorbike frame    and tank.
Z08930 - machine stamped, 1936 styleguard, 1936 style paint scheme, motorbike,    non dated crank, footed badge
11187 - Early Aerocycle, welded tabs on fenders

Serial Number Characteristics:
1. Early 1936 and back typically stamped with larger more crude numbers and
letters and are usually from the first third of the alphabet.

2. Early to Mid 1930`s numbers are often UNEVENLY stamped or not in alignment.
Letters are in chronological order berfore the number series.

3. In 1937 the numbers got ALOT tighter together, smallest type setting on
any frame Pre-War or Post-War and very close together and uniform.
Letters in this small type may represent months or bi-monthly production runs
from 1936 ish through 1938. Lowest known letter being B, highest being X

4. Late 1938 or 1939 starts over with possibly a quarterly lettering system
beginning with the letter "A" and in regular Post-War stamping size.
This lettering format runs 1938 ish thru possibly 1942 and from "A" thru "I"

5. Some early postwar 1946 frames stamped with "I" and "J" oops. Then begins the
serial number system reflecting the Post-War frame design changes and starts the
alphabet over at "A", then "B" and so on, up to the letter "D" or "E" in 1948
The rest is known but keep in mind that there are odd letters seemingly tossed
in at certain times with no rhyme or reason to them and Pre-War letters could
have the same type of instances as the known 1948 and up letters do.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Telltale Frame Designs
1. 1938 was the first Cantilever frame.

2. 1939 was the first Cycle Truck.

3. 1939 - 1941 Town and Country Tandem 26 X 2 1/8 tires, back seat tube was straight

4. 1941 deluxe had a metal tube welded onto the headtube to protect the tank
from being dented by the springer. 1941 was the ONLY year for this.

5. 1942 No Deluxe Models Made, The Wartime defense model became the standard model.

6. 1946 The first Forward facing dropouts, Removable seatpost clamp, Built
In kickstand, Built in chainguard mounts and fender mounts on rear, New Schwinn built front
hub With caged bearings, New truss plate assembly, New front fork (NON braised),
New semi tubular fender braces (not flat sided),Women`s fork yoke now the same length

7. 1946 to 1951 Town and Country Tandem: Curved rear seat tube. Front hand brake
with rear coaster. OR front hand brake with rear expander. Tire sizes 26 X 1 1/2
OR 26 X 2 1/8. Single letter T in serial number below crank.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Telltale Parts
1. Early 1936 marked the end of the large seat post clamps.

2. The Hockey Stick style clamp on chainguard was the most used Guard until 1937,
but was Still used after that until the post-war frame changes that mount it
directly to welded on tabs on the frame rather than Guard mounted clamps.

3. 1936 The first Cycle Lock, was the only one that wasn`t angled to one side.

4. 1937 The first fore brake.

5. 1938 The first Feather style chainguard.

6. 1938 The first Springer.

7. 1939 The first Ribbed chainguard on the Standard and DX models.

8. 1940 The first streamlined teardrop shaped fender light.

9. 1941 The first Non hanging tank.
1941 deluxe had a metal tube welded onto the headtube to protect the tank
from being dented by the springer. 1941 was the ONLY year for this.

10. 1941 The first Full Deluxe Chainguard (like the Phantom).

11. Pre-War Crank usage:

Part no. 501 Crank-mens-chrome plated-28 thread. (dog-leg)
Part no. 502 Crank-ladies and New World-Chrome Plated. (dog-leg)
Part no. 503 Crank-Juvenile-Chrome plated. (dog-leg)
Part no. 7003 Crank New World racer- chrome plated. (Straight, NON dog-leg)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## barneyguey

What is the name on the badge? Thanx, Barry


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

barnyguey said:


> What is the name on the badge? Thanx, Barry




ACE


----------



## barneyguey

Thanx, Barry


----------



## RustyHornet

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Yes prewar DX was hoping a lil earlier?
> 
> View attachment 452807



'39 for certain, only year for the built in drop stand ears.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

RustyHornet said:


> '39 for certain, only year for the built in drop stand ears.




Thank you for clearing that up , Its 8n the for sale thread buy the way.


----------



## TheDXjedi

My 39 dx has an extra long bumper for springer forks. It's almost 1 3/4" long all my other bikes it only measures 1". Anybody else have that. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman

Larmo63 said:


> I'm running a Whizzer spring in my springer to firm up the ride. Nothing worse on a ride than a bottomed out Schwinn springer fork.View attachment 439113



Good tip...


----------



## Dave K

My wife's 1941


----------



## Thonyv1974_

barnyguey said:


> Prewar Schwinn Serial Numbers
> 
> Below is a list of prewar Schwinn serial numbers.  The numbers were obtained from original bicycles that could be identified by components.  Obviously there are gaps between years. If you have an identifiable Schwinn and can help close the gap, please email us.  This is not an exact science and there are exceptions which I have listed as well.
> A1858-J1**** (hand stamped)                           1935
> K                                               ?
> L2825-T10018 (hand stamped)                           1936
> R5****-W08983                                       1937
> W60510-B19181                                       1938
> B22207-D37747                                       1939
> D28843-F89521                                       1940
> G32427-H93415                                       1941
> 
> Oddities
> 
> S50874 - BC model with SPRINGER! Machine stamped
> Y16867 - Motorbike with straight down tube, 37 style fenders, a six hole              rack and a Hockey stick style chainguard.
> Z05868 - Machine stamped, straight down tube, blue frame, motorbike frame    and tank.
> Z08930 - machine stamped, 1936 styleguard, 1936 style paint scheme, motorbike,    non dated crank, footed badge
> 11187 - Early Aerocycle, welded tabs on fenders
> 
> Serial Number Characteristics:
> 1. Early 1936 and back typically stamped with larger more crude numbers and
> letters and are usually from the first third of the alphabet.
> 
> 2. Early to Mid 1930`s numbers are often UNEVENLY stamped or not in alignment.
> Letters are in chronological order berfore the number series.
> 
> 3. In 1937 the numbers got ALOT tighter together, smallest type setting on
> any frame Pre-War or Post-War and very close together and uniform.
> Letters in this small type may represent months or bi-monthly production runs
> from 1936 ish through 1938. Lowest known letter being B, highest being X
> 
> 4. Late 1938 or 1939 starts over with possibly a quarterly lettering system
> beginning with the letter "A" and in regular Post-War stamping size.
> This lettering format runs 1938 ish thru possibly 1942 and from "A" thru "I"
> 
> 5. Some early postwar 1946 frames stamped with "I" and "J" oops. Then begins the
> serial number system reflecting the Post-War frame design changes and starts the
> alphabet over at "A", then "B" and so on, up to the letter "D" or "E" in 1948
> The rest is known but keep in mind that there are odd letters seemingly tossed
> in at certain times with no rhyme or reason to them and Pre-War letters could
> have the same type of instances as the known 1948 and up letters do.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Telltale Frame Designs
> 1. 1938 was the first Cantilever frame.
> 
> 2. 1939 was the first Cycle Truck.
> 
> 3. 1939 - 1941 Town and Country Tandem 26 X 2 1/8 tires, back seat tube was straight
> 
> 4. 1941 deluxe had a metal tube welded onto the headtube to protect the tank
> from being dented by the springer. 1941 was the ONLY year for this.
> 
> 5. 1942 No Deluxe Models Made, The Wartime defense model became the standard model.
> 
> 6. 1946 The first Forward facing dropouts, Removable seatpost clamp, Built
> In kickstand, Built in chainguard mounts and fender mounts on rear, New Schwinn built front
> hub With caged bearings, New truss plate assembly, New front fork (NON braised),
> New semi tubular fender braces (not flat sided),Women`s fork yoke now the same length
> 
> 7. 1946 to 1951 Town and Country Tandem: Curved rear seat tube. Front hand brake
> with rear coaster. OR front hand brake with rear expander. Tire sizes 26 X 1 1/2
> OR 26 X 2 1/8. Single letter T in serial number below crank.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Telltale Parts
> 1. Early 1936 marked the end of the large seat post clamps.
> 
> 2. The Hockey Stick style clamp on chainguard was the most used Guard until 1937,
> but was Still used after that until the post-war frame changes that mount it
> directly to welded on tabs on the frame rather than Guard mounted clamps.
> 
> 3. 1936 The first Cycle Lock, was the only one that wasn`t angled to one side.
> 
> 4. 1937 The first fore brake.
> 
> 5. 1938 The first Feather style chainguard.
> 
> 6. 1938 The first Springer.
> 
> 7. 1939 The first Ribbed chainguard on the Standard and DX models.
> 
> 8. 1940 The first streamlined teardrop shaped fender light.
> 
> 9. 1941 The first Non hanging tank.
> 1941 deluxe had a metal tube welded onto the headtube to protect the tank
> from being dented by the springer. 1941 was the ONLY year for this.
> 
> 10. 1941 The first Full Deluxe Chainguard (like the Phantom).
> 
> 11. Pre-War Crank usage:
> 
> Part no. 501 Crank-mens-chrome plated-28 thread. (dog-leg)
> Part no. 502 Crank-ladies and New World-Chrome Plated. (dog-leg)
> Part no. 503 Crank-Juvenile-Chrome plated. (dog-leg)
> Part no. 7003 Crank New World racer- chrome plated. (Straight, NON dog-leg)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thonyv1974_

40 deluxe  DX last ride with these parts.  Going to do a frame swap with another DX frame that arrived today. ...


----------



## Oldbikes

ohdeebee said:


> Could be. I didn't get it from him. I'm aware of three of these.




I unearthed one several years ago, and sold it to Steve Doan. Curious to know where
It ended up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_

Frame swapped out my 40 deluxe frame for this 41 . It's my go to rider / street klunker.  Now I can start mocking up the 40 with as many original parts as I can find.  ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_

40 deluxe  DX finally has a springer fork. .


----------



## Tim the Skid

I saw this 1940 DX for the first time two years ago when a friend of mine found it at an estate sale a couple miles from my house. I wasn't able make a deal on it then, and I lost track of it. Since then it has been owned by two other CABE members, one in Portland,OR and one in Spokane,WA. I was able to buy it and bring it back home a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Trout




----------



## ADVHOG

Lots of inspiration in this thread!!

Here's my '39 so far...


----------



## Bikes62557

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Yes prewar DX was hoping a lil earlier?
> 
> View attachment 452807



How early was this style chain guard used?


----------



## Old Af Bikes

Did these have BF Goodrich head tags on them too?


----------



## Trout

Head badge (from bike see post 97). Schwinn built B. F. Goodrich, 1942. I don't know why but this old crusty makes me smile every time I walk by it.


----------



## Old Af Bikes

Trout said:


> View attachment 658137Head badge (from bike see post 97). Schwinn built B. F. Goodrich, 1942. I don't know why but this old crusty makes me smile every time I walk by it.



Thanks for the info!  Thinking of buying one but wasn't sure on the bf badge. Sweet!!


----------



## Phattiremike

Not many girls DX's posted!  Here's a 1949 Kaufman badged super clean original.  Have a set of John's blue tires on her.


----------



## Phattiremike

Sorry guys did not see prewar in title.


----------



## Autocycleplane

Phattiremike said:


> Sorry guys did not see prewar in title.




Good thing that thing is insanely mint and an amazing color, the prewar police will let you slide.


----------



## Cooper S.

Just got my first dx, it's ugly but it'll do


----------



## prewarbikes4sale




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## KingSized HD

1941 Excelsior


----------



## Autocycleplane

KingSized HD said:


> View attachment 661283
> 1941 Excelsior




Cool. Kinda looks more 40ish with the smaller fenders. Love a black DX


----------



## KingSized HD

Autocycleplane said:


> Cool. Kinda looks more 40ish with the smaller fenders. Love a black DX




Thanks, yep it's a 1941, I call it my "Pearl Harbor" bike, Morrow hub dated 2Q of 1941, '41 crank.
You may be right about '40 fenders-Prewar Schwinn was already shifting production to war materials per the 50th Annvsy book.
I think they pulled parts from wherever they could get them as they wound down bike production. This has Elgin truss bars (40 mi from Chicago) and a Rollfast stem so not crazy to think they pulled earlier fenders from the parts bin, "Sacrifices must be made"
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/page-5#post-744851


----------



## barneyguey

I love that! I did kind of the same thing, except I decided my 41 dx was a Lady and her name was Pearl. Lol

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Schwinn499

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 665483



I'll take two please. Bitchen ride.


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks!
The first picture is the as found and rolled out into the field shot, and the second picture is the fresh out of the box from Massachusetts to California. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday

One thing I noticed right away, that was interesting, was that it has a straight back type of Cyclock ala, 1936, mated to DX style fork blades.
Not so unusual I guess since Schwinn typically used up old surplus on, "Popularly Priced Models"
I just hadn't noticed that before. 
I like the attitude of the slack head tube angle.


----------



## fordmike65

Deluxe tanked DX in green with reverse fenders. Just sold on eBay

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232451374272


----------



## Slick4d4d

Hello everyone, I am new to this site and am joining to see if you can help me with what I was told is prewar Schwinn that I just acquired. I have looked at the pictures of your cool bikes and noticed similarities and difference. The frame looks the same as yours and it has an AS bolt in the handle bars, and a serial number under the crank of G84720. The springer looks different that yours and looks to be the same color as the frame under all the paint, but the spring looks like it doesn't fit correctly. I hope that you can help me identify this bike once and for all and either confirm what I was told or not.


----------



## John G04

1941 schwinn dx badged Bf Goodrich


----------



## Crazybikelady

My main squeeze. Have the og fenders stashed away.


----------



## Ridin' my Schween

Thought I would add my to the thread. 1940 Royal badged DX that came with original Cyclone tires and wait for it....original Cyclone tubes as well! Tubes were obviously shot but I was able to use the tires as I overhauled.


----------



## kingsting

Took my 41 to the beach last month! One of my favorite riders...


----------



## HARPO

Here's my 39/40 Century badged Schwinn DX. I had it for sale, but I wouldn't ship it. LOTS of interest with people pleading to have me pack it up. But now...I'm keeping it! Oldest Schwinn I've ever had, so this one stays with me.


----------



## cyclingday

All tuned up and ready for action.
1939 Excelsior, Moto-DX.


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Cool thing about this bike is the rear morrow hub stamped Elmira NY and the Elmira plate


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Ebay purchase-$200-couldn't pass it up. A little rough-untouched-under construction!


----------



## BFGforme

mr.cycleplane said:


> Ebay purchase-$200-couldn't pass it up. A little rough-untouched-under construction!View attachment 1028832
> 
> View attachment 1028833
> 
> View attachment 1028834
> 
> View attachment 1028835
> 
> View attachment 1028836
> 
> View attachment 1028837
> 
> View attachment 1028838



What a steal.... Quite jelly...


----------



## Axlerod

I wish I had a tank for my ‘39. I’m a fan of prewar DX too


----------



## Devin Corbit

1940


----------



## Speed King

Found on CABE classifieds. Mine now


----------



## Just Jeff

Don’t own this one any longer, sold it to a friend, but it was a great riding bike


----------



## Schwinn1776




----------



## Lookn4bikes

39 Lasalle badged and down tube decal. Later wing tank but looking for the correct one with the pinstripe.


----------



## GTV

Two years ago I built this ‘40 frame up with borrowed parts I had lying around. It lasted this way for a weekend then came back apart. It was the worst riding bike I’ve ever built! Planning to get it built up again properly this winter with era correct components.


----------



## Cooper S.

GTV said:


> Two years ago I built this ‘40 frame up with borrowed parts I had lying around. It lasted this way for a weekend then came back apart. It was the worst riding bike I’ve ever built! Planning to get it built up again properly this winter with era correct components.
> View attachment 1087532



Probably rode bad bc of the absolutely tiny gear ratio you ran


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## redline1968

WW2 project. this was used at puget sound naval ship yard during the war. the time when the ghost ships of Perl harbor were being repaired.    Never came with a head badge...have front fender but it’s the Columbia version.


----------



## Schwinn1776

Picked up this og paint Henderson badge Dx today! The flat Lobdells are toast, but I have a set of white w/ black pinstripe drop centers to get it rollin'! 










More pics to follow!


----------



## GTV

Cooper S. said:


> Probably rode bad bc of the absolutely tiny gear ratio you ran




You’re not wrong but it was still pretty bad with the standard front ring. The hub had a large “gap” between going forward and grabbing the brake. Is that just a trait of Morrow hubs? I’ll be using the same gear ratio the next time around and I’m really hoping to tighten that up somehow.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

Very nice display of dx model


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

I like that color combination looks nice


----------



## dogdart

Freshness



Just found this gem


----------



## lounging

p r e t t y  s o  p r e t t y  (one side not so much but still a nice example)

got this from a fellow caber a few months back


----------



## PlasticNerd

Thus 1940 unique paint scheme The World is kinda neat. Getting it road ready. Really had to work the dents out of the fenders! Have a seat, crank, & sprocket. Looking for a stem and a rear rack, possibly bars, if you have some parts pm me, thanks!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## lounging

1941


----------



## mrg

Damm! sorry I didn't notice the Pre War in the title. 46 Plains & Trains


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Just Jeff

The only DX I own right now.


----------



## Driftpr

Here’s one of mine’s


----------



## Driftpr

Restored one


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## p51mustang55

1941 Admiral badged DX


----------



## Oilit

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 1133512
> 
> View attachment 1133513
> 
> View attachment 1133511
> Thus 1940 unique paint scheme The World is kinda neat. Getting it road ready. Really had to work the dents out of the fenders! Have a seat, crank, & sprocket. Looking for a stem and a rear rack, possibly bars, if you have some parts pm me, thanks!



So those darts were only used in 1940? First time I've seen that. Thanks!


----------



## barneyguey

Here's a 1941 with those same darts. Barry













Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

1-208-687-5319  Home

1-509-230-0613  Cell


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## timlarmer

My 41 ACE

View attachment 1316242

View attachment 1316243

View attachment 1316244

View attachment 1316245

View attachment 1316246

View attachment 1316247


----------



## Freqman1

timlarmer said:


> My 41 ACE
> 
> View attachment 1316242
> 
> View attachment 1316243
> 
> View attachment 1316244
> 
> View attachment 1316245
> 
> View attachment 1316246
> 
> View attachment 1316247



Sorry this isn’t a DX


----------



## Oilit

timlarmer said:


> My 41 ACE
> 
> View attachment 1316242
> 
> View attachment 1316243
> 
> View attachment 1316244
> 
> View attachment 1316245
> 
> View attachment 1316246
> 
> View attachment 1316247



Not a DX, but a really nice bike.


----------



## Junkman Bob

BFG 51 
Blue 49
Red 41


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Red Goodrich 41


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

Red BF41


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dogdart

41 Challenger


----------



## timlarmer

Oilit said:


> Not a DX, but a really nice bike.



Sorry guys ,, Trying to delete but can’t seem to find a delete


----------



## oldfart36

39 DX odd thing about this one, front fender has no headlight mounting holes.


----------



## Junkman Bob

Heres a 39 dx I recently acquired not sure what im doing with it yet but its a decent example 
Bob


----------



## Sonic_scout

ohdeebee said:


> View attachment 438924



If the power rangers rode bikes into battle instead. Lol


----------



## mrg

41 Henderson Klunker


----------



## John Gailey

I acquired a 39 DX.  I'm officially a member of the Schwinn fraternity.


----------



## B607

I sold this '41 with "I" serial number a couple of years ago to a CABE guy from Indy.  It has the rare 16" frame and was to short for me to ride.  It has a 2-speed kickback modified for skip tooth chain.  Jiffy kickstand.  Jiffy made Harley Davidson kickstands too, in Chicago, IL.  I miss it.  Gary in IL


----------



## Oilit

B607 said:


> I sold this '41 with "I" serial number a couple of years ago to a CABE guy from Indy.  It has the rare 16" frame and was to short for me to ride.  It has a 2-speed kickback modified for skip tooth chain.  Jiffy kickstand.  Jiffy made Harley Davidson kickstands too, in Chicago, IL.  I miss it.  Gary in IL
> 
> View attachment 1345772
> 
> View attachment 1345773
> 
> View attachment 1345774
> 
> View attachment 1345775
> 
> View attachment 1345776



So it was a 16 inch frame with 26" wheels? Usually I think of smaller frames having 24" wheels. Nice looking bike, either way.


----------



## Hudman

My 39...bought it here on the CABE and "restored"..


----------



## BF2485

1939 Lincoln Badged Schwinn DX , with wrong size tires on it , haven't touched the bike since i got it


----------



## deepsouth

1941 LaSalle badged.


----------



## Just Jeff

1939 as it is now




1940 





1941 work in progress


----------



## mrg

41 DX Excelsior Klunker.


----------



## RustyHornet

mrg said:


> 41 DX Excelsior Klunker.View attachment 1386603
> 
> View attachment 1386604
> 
> View attachment 1386605
> 
> View attachment 1386606
> 
> View attachment 1386607



That is pretty perfect! Nice build.


----------



## RaiderSal

1939 Schwinn DX with my 1939 Chevy Master 85


----------



## RustyHornet

Brought home another tonight... This one a 40-41. It’s been loved on. Aired up the tires and it’s a rider. Not sure what the plans are for it yet. It wasn’t a planned adoption and I’ve got many more ahead of it first...


----------



## johnboy




----------



## johnboy

My 1941 Henderson badged DX


----------



## John G04

johnboy said:


> View attachment 1401867




Nice bike! Is that 2 tone green or an interesting patina on the ivory?


----------



## mrg

johnboy said:


> View attachment 1401867




Curious if your bike has Henderson on the frame?


----------



## mrg

Seems like all my DX's are tank & fenderless and all 41's, this is a Planes & Trains


----------



## BFGforme

'40 resto mod DX...


----------



## johnboy

John G04 said:


> Nice bike! Is that 2 tone green or an interesting patina on the ivory?



          Good afternoon--- Thanks for the compliment--- yes, it is 2-tone green. Did Schwinn offer that color combo. ? If it has been repainted, it was a heck of a long time ago. Have a nice day !


----------



## johnboy

mrg said:


> Curious if your bike has Henderson on the frame?



    Hello---- I see no sign of Henderson on the down tube.


----------



## John G04

johnboy said:


> Good afternoon--- Thanks for the compliment--- yes, it is 2-tone green. Did Schwinn offer that color combo. ? If it has been repainted, it was a heck of a long time ago. Have a nice day !




Very cool, yes schwinn did offer that as a color combo, few prewar schwinns owned on here in that color scheme


----------



## johnboy

John G04 said:


> Very cool, yes schwinn did offer that as a color combo, few prewar schwinns owned on here in that color scheme



    Thanks for letting me know that ! I will certainly be hanging on to it.


----------



## Speed King




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

put truss rods on today. it has the remains of BFG scallops.


----------



## Freqman1

A '39 I had


----------



## Freqman1

The '39 I currently own


----------



## BFGforme

My ‘39 that could be yours….


----------



## MBlue6

My 39.


----------



## Jon Olson

1941 Schwinn DX with postwar S2’s. This is a very strong rider!


----------



## Speed King




----------



## mrg

41 DX Excelsior Klunker


----------



## nick tures

wow nice bike !!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1190244



Anybody know why kind of handlebars these are!???


----------



## cyclingday

Torrington, Dixon Bar.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

cyclingday said:


> Torrington, Dixon Bar.



Thank you!


----------



## mrg

Stripped down 41 Henderson


----------

